# Der Krater von Un'Goro



## Ascia (28. September 2007)

Wie komm ich in den Krater von Un'Goro???
Bin ich blöd, weil ich seh auf der Karte vom Krater von Un'Goro nur Berge ausenrum keinen Weg oder wenigstens eine Höhle wo man durchgehen kann oO.
Also wie komm ich nun zum Krater von Un'Goro über Tanaris, Tausend Nadeln oder über sonst ein Gebiet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Helft mir bitte wieter?


----------



## Yinixy (28. September 2007)

Über Tanaris..ganz im Südwesten ...oder über Silithus, aber der Weg wird dir noch nicht zugänglich sein


----------



## Estren (28. September 2007)

Einfach nach Tanaris fliegen und dann Südlich die bergekette entlaunglaufen, bis ein weg kommt. Oder du spielst Magier/Priester. Dann kannst du einfach die Berge runterhüpfen.

/closed würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (28. September 2007)

jo danke soll ich die westliche bergkette nach süden laufen oder die südlcihe berkette nach westen laufen?xD


----------



## Estren (28. September 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> jo danke soll ich die westliche bergkette nach süden laufen oder die südlcihe berkette nach westen laufen?xD


Oh...ja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die westliche Bergektte von Norden aus entlanglaufen^^


----------



## Mädchenteam (28. September 2007)

Und unter Level 50 bist so gut wie tot. Mich persönlich nervte der Level 65 Elite Dino sehr oft. Zumal er plötzlich aus dem nichts auftauchte und riesengroß ist und sehr bissig. Hast bloß 'ne Kutte als Rüstung.....schonmal die letzte Ölung buchen.


----------



## Estren (28. September 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Und unter Level 50 bist so gut wie tot. Mich persönlich nervte der Level 65 Elite Dino sehr oft. Zumal er plötzlich aus dem nichts auftauchte und riesengroß ist und sehr bissig. Hast bloß 'ne Kutte als Rüstung.....schonmal die letzte Ölung buchen.


Komisch...auf 48 da Rumgeturnt und schön gequestet..wollte den Dino schon immer mal sehen, nie gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Der hatte wohl Angst vor mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (28. September 2007)

Du glücklicher. Mich muß er wohl riechen. Vielleicht sollte ich ein anderes Deo auftragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (28. September 2007)

Hmm..was mich dort störte waren eher die vielen Hordler. Aufm KdV nen Allianzler spielen...überall Hordler^^


----------



## Estren (28. September 2007)

Ascia gefunden? Dann kann der Thread geschlossen werden.


----------

